# Build me a KILLER GAMING pc



## newneo (May 24, 2008)

I have a budget of 1.5 lac please help me in wasting it. Jokes apart I need a KILLER
GAMING pc within the budget mentioned above. Please include products from - 
Cooler Master and Razer. I need a full HD monitor and a motherboard with all solid state capacitors.Both crossfire/SLi will do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hullap (May 24, 2008)

get an alienware


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

newneo said:


> I have a budget of 1.5 lac please help me in wasting it. Jokes apart I need a KILLER
> GAMING pc within the budget mentioned above. Please include products from -
> Cooler Master and Razer. I need a full HD monitor and a motherboard with all solid state capacitors.Both crossfire/SLi will do. Thanks in advance.


EE PC ??


----------



## newneo (May 24, 2008)

Alienware!!?? Not available in India ?

O yeh! nice reply dude. EE PC huh. I am gonna play crysis on it.


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 24, 2008)

newneo said:


> I have a budget of 1.5 lac please help me in wasting it. Jokes apart I need a KILLER
> GAMING pc within the budget mentioned above. Please include products from -
> Cooler Master and Razer. I need a full HD monitor and a motherboard with all solid state capacitors.Both crossfire/SLi will do. Thanks in advance.




Hang on mate  Posting specs soon!


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 24, 2008)

Or wait for Acer's Predator perhaps? Though I doubt if that would even fit into 1.5LK 

*www.acer.com/predator/


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 24, 2008)

Q9300 : 11k
EVGA 780i SLI: 14.8k
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX  2*2G : 7.3k
500GB HDD : 4.5k
Thermaltake Ultra 120 Extreme with a Good 120mm UV fan: 3k
CM 690 cabby :4.5k
Corsair HX 620 or 740 : 6.5k or 9k
Samsung and Benq DVDRW : 1.2k each=2.4k


Dell Ultrasharp 2408WFP 24" 1920 x 1200 : 45k
or Dell SP2208WFP 22" 1680*1050 : 15.5k

Razer Copperhead: 3.5k 
Or Creative FATAL1TY : 6k
Or Sidewinder : 7k
Trantula : 7k
G11 : 4k or G15 : 6.5k
Everglide Titan or Razer matis[control or speed] : <2k
Logitech G51 speakers : 11k
Creative Aurvana Headset : 6k
Oc the proccy to 3.4 or above right off the box.

9600GT SLI: 18k
or 9800GTX : 20k
or 9800GX2 : 35k
or HD 3870X2 : 22k
or wait till june for HD 4870 [beats all of them nd a single GPU one].
or wait till July for HD 4870X2 [beats all of em 2x times].

an M4A1 to help u guard the rig: [out of budget]


----------



## newneo (May 24, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Q9300 : 11k
> EVGA 780i SLI: 14.8k
> Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX  2*2G : 7.3k
> 500GB HDD : 4.5k
> ...






I knew you guys would surpass my specified budget that's why I've got 50,000 bucks extra. Just in case... Though I am curious to know how much does the predator costs



QwertyManiac said:


> Or wait for Acer's Predator perhaps? Though I doubt if that would even fit into 1.5LK
> 
> *www.acer.com/predator/



Only if it's available in India


----------



## the.kaushik (May 24, 2008)

waiting to see whats next! Nice post! the predator looks amazing


----------



## newneo (May 24, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> waiting to see whats next! Nice post! the predator looks amazing



Yes I drooled all over it. Its a pity that its not available in India...I think


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2008)

With such a budget, Best way is to get assembled. You will vast array of peripherals to choose. And dominator's config looks terrific.


----------



## techtronic (May 25, 2008)

Whatever be your config, Cabinet must be* Antec Twelve Hundred Gamer Cabinet.*Its a monster cabinet that would quench your gaming thirst.
*PRODUCT LINK :* *www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15120
*PRODUCT REVIEW :  **www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,2304817,00.asp


----------



## newneo (May 25, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Whatever be your config, Cabinet must be* Antec Twelve Hundred Gamer Cabinet.*Its a monster cabinet that would quench your gaming thirst.
> *PRODUCT LINK :* *www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15120
> *PRODUCT REVIEW :  **www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,2304817,00.asp



And I had cooler master ammo in my head


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2008)

There is nothing called a killer gaming PC. You want something to play games flawlessly then buy a 24" LCD Monitor & XBOX 360/PS3 & play games at HD resolution.


----------



## xbonez (May 25, 2008)

^^ thats a much argued topic


----------



## newneo (May 25, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> There is nothing called a killer gaming PC. You want something to play games flawlessly then buy a 24" LCD Monitor & XBOX 360/PS3 & play games at HD resolution.



I am asking for a PC config not a console. And yes I know there's nothing called a killer gaming PC because PC's can't kill. It's just for saying...relax


----------



## bhanja_Trinanjan (May 25, 2008)

*Draft Specs.. might need to scale down if budget is exceeded*

Core 2 Extreme QX9770
Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6						Intel X48
Corsair TW3X4G1800C8DF					4GB DC Kit DDR3
2 X PowerColor HD3870 X2 1GB GDDR3 PCS Product Name : AX3870X2 1GBD3-PH	Quad CF 2 X 3870X2
2 X Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB in RAID 0
Corsair HX1000W PSU



OR


Core 2 Extreme QX9770
Asus Striker II Extreme Nforce 790i Ultra SLI
Corsair TW3X4G1800C8DF					4GB DC Kit DDR3
3 X 9800GTX 3-way SLI (XFX/ASUS)
Same PSU
Same HDD


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> get an alienware



Alienware has been acquired by dell. *www.betanews.com/article/Dell_Acquires_Alienware/1143070457


----------



## Pathik (May 25, 2008)

^^ So? The brand still exists.


----------



## xbonez (May 25, 2008)

and acquisition of Alienware by Dell is quite old news


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

its almost 1.5yr old news..

and these has been incidents where some gamers lost lives by continuous gaming w/o food or water for days in Japan. So a PC can be a killer sometimes, especially gaming PCs.


----------



## newneo (May 25, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> its almost 1.5yr old news..
> 
> and these has been incidents where some gamers lost lives by continuous gaming w/o food or water for days in Japan. So a PC can be a killer sometimes, especially gaming PCs.



Thanks for reminding me that. Even a Korean guy died playing continuously for days.The title KILLER GAMING pc has become quite literal now.gx_saurav should see this. 
By the way dOm1naTOr can you suggest some motherboards supporting ATi. You gave me choices for everything except the motherboard. Thanks for the config.

bhanja_Trinanjan thanks to you too


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

A 3way SLI is not advisable coz under 3way SLI, the mobo chipset gets extremely hot and you will also need a very high rated PSU like a 1KW. 

@bhanja_Trinanjan
ur config wud go much higher that 1.5lac
QX 9770 30k+
790i SLI Ultra mobo : 25k
9800GTX*3 : 60k
1kW Corsair HX: 15k
4GB DDR3 : 15k
2*WD Raptor 320 10k: 20k

So the budget exceeded even w/o a monitor nd some other major components.

A better rig under his budget wud be
Q6700 or Q9450 : 12k or 13k

Abit IX38 Quad GT : 11k
or Abit IP35 Pro : 9.4k

2*2GB DDR2 800 G skill F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ : 6.2k

8800GT*2 MSI : 24k
or HD 3870 X2: 22k 
or use ur current 7900 nd wait

X-Fi Xtreme Audio: 4.2k
Logitecg G-51 5.1: 11k


rest u can sum it up from previously given config


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> get an alienware


too little VFM.

I can get an alienware 1.5 lakhs like rig minus some of those looks for 70k.

anywya, here is the rig:


*Choice of mobos:*

Asus P35 + splashdot based mobo
Abit IP35-Pro
Abit IX38 based mobo
Intel SkullTrail
*
Choice of RAM:*

crosair or OCZ DDR2 1066 or  DDR3 1333 MHz RAM, atleast 4 GB

*Choice of HDD*

1. WD Raptor or similar 80 GB high RPM HDD for gaming, etc
2. Normal 7200 RPM 1TB HDD for storage
*
Choice of Cabinet:*

zeberonics gaming cabinets
they are just 1k to 2k and look to kill
*
Choice of GPU*

keep 8800GT/HD 3870 single for now
buy SLI 9800 GT or CrossFire HD4870 in a few months when they arive
or get the GX2 version of nVidia's 9800GT, or X2 version of ATi's 4870

*Choice of Optical Drive*

DVD-RAM drive is enough for now
get Light Scribe
get 24x SATA

*Choice of OS*

get Gentoo Custom, Windows Vista Ultimate or Macintosh OSX as OS
*
Choice of Keyboard*

Logitech G15

*Choice of Mouse*

Logitech gaming lazer mice; choose one according to features

*Choice of CPUs*

no choice here; just get Core2Quad Q9450
get two if going for skull trail platform
*
Choice of Monitor*

look at Dell monitors. They are awssome.
get one the right size for you.

*Choice of Speakers*

Creative Inspire 5.1 are the default cheap but great speakers these days
get something else if you have money to spare

*Choice of Cooling

*get some decent air cooling to keep such a heavy rig cool

*Choice of PSU*

very important for a high end rig
get a high rating one
don't buy no name brands
allot atleast around 5k for this
try Cooler Master or something

*Choice of *****

If I forgot something, ask now


----------



## newneo (May 26, 2008)

Processor - Intel QX9650 Extreme (45 nm) Quad Core - Price Rs 40,000
                        Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 - Specs: 3GHz, 6MB L2 Cachce, 45 nm - Rs 10,000


Motherboard - Asus Striker Extreme (Chipset Nvdia 680i) Republic of Gamers - Rs 20,000

Display - Any 22 inch Dell Monitor Rs 20,000

Graphics Card - XFX GeForce 9600GT - Spec DX10, PCI-Express 2.0, 512MB GDDR3, 650MHz/1.8GHz, 256-Bit, OpenGL v2, DVI/HDTV/TV-Out - Rs 13,990


Memory - Kingston HyperX KHX6400D2ULK2/ 2G PC2-6400 (Latency - 3-3-3-10) - Price Rs 5,400 x 2 = 10,800
         Corsair Dominator 2GB PC2-8500C5D "Dominator Series" (SLi Certfied, Latency 5-5-5-18) - Price for 2GB Rs 11,500

Cabinet - Cooler Master Stacker 830 - Rs 15,900

Hard Disk - Western Digital Caviar RE WD5000ABYS 500GB - Price  Rs 5,500 (x 2 = 11,000)

Optical Drive - Lite-On LH-20A1P 20x LightScribe - Price Rs 1,600 x 2 = 3200

PSU - Cooler Master eXtreme Power 600W (SLi Certified) - Price Rs 3,500

Speakers - Logitech Z - 5300e - Specs: 5.1 Speakers,Total RMS-380,Dolby Digital, DTS, THX Certified - Rs 12,500

Keyboard and Mouse - Logitech(TM) Cordless Desktop(R) MX 3200 Laser - Price Rs 6,900
                             Microsoft Reclusa Gaming Keyboard USB - Price Rs 3,800

Tv tuner card - Leadtek Winfast Internal - 5,500

After going through all the posts I have made this list. What do you think about this. I wonder why no one included an UPS



And once again thank you dOm1naTOr and MetalheadGautham

MetalheadGautham you said Mac OS X as OS. Are you pointing towards that "kalyway mac os x" 

I wanted to know if it is always necessary to apply thermal paste. Because most of the guys assembling PC in here don't use it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

Get DVDRWs from different brands so if some disc has sompatibility issue, the other drive can help u. Get a Samsung or an Asus.

And i think Logitech G11 keyboard at 4k will be better than the MS Reclusa.

And Lotitech Z5300e has been discontinued. If u are lucks u can find one stock on some store.
Also consider a good CPU cooler, and thermal paste like MX-2.

And the ny gud speakers[10k+] will sound dumb w/o a sound card. Gte atleast the Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio for 4k or X-FI Xtreme Gamer which might be some 3~4k more expensive.

BTW, MSI 9600GT comes for 9k. U can get two of them in SLI for 18k.


----------



## joecobra1968 (May 26, 2008)

yah i went with the g11 keyboard,i ordered the g15 and didnt care for thr layout,im currently in the middle of a build, i have EVGA 780i mobo/4 gigs ocz reaper/2 evga 8800 gt 512s for sli/ultra mid-t case /ultra 750 x3 psu/75gig raptor/cybra sniper laser mouse/ only thing i cant really decide on is q6600 or q6700 is only about $15.00 usd more.but its on back order and i wont get it for another week or so!the guys has the q6600 right now. he says they are about the same, are they? oh i forgot to say i have the thermaltake bigwater liquid cooling kit as well so i want to overclock.! and no i cant afford the q9300 or anything else but the q6600 or q6700 thats my only 2 choices,so i need to know can the q6700 go to higher stable overclock? much thanks! good site 2 by the way!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

@newneo
BTW, y waste money on a 9600GT now if u already have a 7900GT to hold the horses till next month ? 
A 7900GT performance lies b/w an 8600GTS and 9600GT. Dun waste money now, instead go for HD 4870/X2 next month.

I suggest u to put the good money for a more powerful PSU like Corsair HX 620 for 6.5k or get a Seventeam from US.


----------



## newneo (May 27, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @newneo
> BTW, y waste money on a 9600GT now if u already have a 7900GT to hold the horses till next month ?
> A 7900GT performance lies b/w an 8600GTS and 9600GT. Dun waste money now, instead go for HD 4870/X2 next month.
> 
> I suggest u to put the good money for a more powerful PSU like Corsair HX 620 for 6.5k or get a Seventeam from US.



I will buy my rig in mid july( 08 ). So I can wait wait till then. But if I buy the HD 4870/X2 won't I need a different mobo. Please suggest one nice mobo for HD 4870/X2. Thanks


----------



## siddes (May 27, 2008)

Try to get 16 gb ram

Thats the one that Adobe recommends to graphic designers who use photoshop.

Obviously your PC should be better than what some graphic designer uses.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 27, 2008)

HD 4870 nd X2 will work on any mobo with even a single PCIE or 2.0. The crossfire controller is integrated on card's pcb itself, so no need for a crossfire or crossfireX mobo.
However in future if u wanna add another 4870X2 for a quadcrossfire with crossfireX, then ull need a crossfireX mobo.
Single 4870 X2 dual GPU one will work on nforce mobos too.


----------



## techtronic (May 27, 2008)

16 GB RAM ! Are you kidding ? 
With the budget he can buy himself a Dell PowerEdge Server itself.


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

Awesome configurations..
If you still have money left after buying the hardware, then spend them on original OS and games software if you get what I meant.


----------



## newneo (May 27, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Awesome configurations..
> If you still have money left after buying the hardware, then spend them on original OS and games software if you get what I meant.



Of course. I've already bought Adobe Design Premium, Max, Maya and Corel Draw and I'll buy Toon Boom next, since I'm an animation student. Can't rely on pirated softwares. And for the games, I buy all my games from e-bay, I get nice deals. Genuine, sure.

Hey guys after techtronic mentioned Dell PowerEdge Server I went to there site and saw the configs. It was cool. I mean two Quad Core Xeon Processors...wow. Just wanted to know if those motherboard would support the graphics cards you guys suggested.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

techtronic said:


> 16 GB RAM ! Are you kidding ?
> With the budget he can buy himself a *Dell PowerEdge Server* itself.


branded immovables suck big time. Servers are no exeption.


----------



## siddes (May 28, 2008)

I'm not kidding. I have this Photoshop book written by some chap who works for Adobe themselves. And he's gone on to describe how Photoshop behaves with 2GB, 4GB, above 4GB and 16GB RAM.

Then he coolly mentions that any serious graphic designer should at least have 16GB ram with 2 Core2Duos or a QuadCore Processor. And I used some of his tutorials on my 256mb machine

And they worked

Thomas Knoll, I bow to you me man.


----------



## kane (Jun 1, 2008)

MOBO - X48C PLATINUM MSI - PRICE 15,295

PROCESSOR - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Quad-Core Processor, 2.66 GHz, 12M L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB, LGA775 - 15,399

GRAPHICS CARD - 9800GX2 - GIGABYTE 9800GX2 GV-NX98X1GHI-B - 34000

RAM -  CORSAIR XMS2 4GB DDR2 800MHz TWIN2X4096 - 6400C5DHX Memory - 7279 {CONTACT NO.98640 68425}

HDD - SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.11 SATA 500GB 7200RPM ST3500320AS HARD DRIVE - 4283

OPTICAL DRIVE - SAMSUNG SATA SH - S203B DVD Writer - 1385 x 2 - 2770

CABINET - STACKER 830 EVOLUTION COOLER MASTER - 13665      

PSU - 850W - COOLER MASTER REAL POWER PRO 850W POWER SUPPLY - 12,319 

UPS - APC BR1500 - IN UPS - 10699

DISPLAY - Dell SP2208WFP 22" 1680*1050 : 15,386

WACOM GRAPHICS TABLET - Intuos3 - 18700 

MOUSE- LOGITECH G5 - 2900 

KEYBOARD - LOGITECH G15 - 4500 

CPU COOLER - COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 CPU COOLER - 2639

SPEAKER - LOGITECH Z5500 SPEAKER (505 watt RMS) - 27995 
                LOGITECH G51 - 12995
                ALTEC LANCING VS3251 - 4200


TV TUNER - LEADTEK WINFAST PVR 2000 - 5500


Here you go buddy. The MSI mobo supports both DDR2 and DDR3


----------



## newneo (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the config. But is this motherboard good. Why didn't ASUS or Gigabyte manufacturing such boards(supporting two types of RAM).


----------



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

newneo said:


> Thanks for the config. But is this motherboard good. Why didn't ASUS or Gigabyte manufacturing such boards(supporting two types of RAM).



Alright then choose any from this list

Motherboard       Asus RAMPAGE FORMULA Motherboard (X48) - 18799 *

        Asus MAXIMUS FORMULA (X38)

        Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 Motherboard  20141 

                   EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 Motherboard (780i SLi) 14202

                EVGA 132-CK-NF79-A1 Motherboard (790i SLi) (DDR3) 25169

                MSI X48C Platinum Motherboard 15541 (X48) (DDR2,DDR3)

             XFX MB-N780-ISH9 SLI Motherboard (780i) 17349

                XFX MB-N790-IUL9 Motherboard (790i) 24049

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

CPU    Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Processor 47465 *

    Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Processor 15989

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x
PSU    Tagan 800WTG 800 BZ Power Supply 8631

    Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850W Power Supply (RS-850-ESBA)12319*

    Real Power Pro 1000 W (RS-A00-EMBA)

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

UPS    APC BR1500-IN UPS 10700 *

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

CPU cooler    CM Sphere (RR-CCZ-LL 12-GP) *

        Hyper TX (Intel) (RR-PCH-S9U1-GP)

        Cooler Master Hyper 212 CPU Cooler 2640 

        Thermalright ULTRA 120 EXTREME CPU Cooling Heatsink 3038 

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

R.A.M    Corsair XMS2 4GB DDR2 800MHz TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX Memory 7279 *

    Corsair Dominator 2GB DDR2 1066MHz TWIN2X2048-8500C5D Memory 7538

    OCZ Platinum Revision 2 GB DDR2 800MHz OCZ2P800R22GK Memory 3139

    OCZ Gold Edition 4GB DDR2 800MHz OCZ2G8004GK Memory 6277

    OCZ Gold Edition 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz OCZ3G13332GK Memory 9969

    OCZ Gold Edition 4 GB DDR3 1333MHz OCZ3G13334GK Memory 18891

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

Graphics Card     Asus 9800GX2 _______________________________________________________

        EVGA NVIDIA GeForce 9800GX2 1024MB 01G-P3-N897-AR Graphics Card 34294

                         Gigabyte 9800GX2 GV-NX98X1GHI-B 34000

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

Case    Cooler Master Stacker 830  SE (RC-830 SE) 13999 *

    Cooler Master Stacker 832  SE (RC-832) Nvidia Edition Computer Case 
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

Speaker    Logitech Z5500 Speaker 20159

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

Dell SP2208WFP 22" 1680*1050 : 15,386 *

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

WACOM GRAPHICS TABLET - Intuos3 - 18700 

WACOM BAMBOO - 3700

MOUSE- LOGITECH G5 - 2900  {CONTACT NO.99541 79635}

KEYBOARD - LOGITECH G15 - 4500 {CONTACT NO.99541 79635} 

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

OPTICAL DRIVE - SAMSUNG SATA SH - S203B DVD Writer - 1385 x 2 - 2770

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

Thermal Paste     Nano Fusion (R9-GE7-PTK3) [From Cooler Master]

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

Case Fans    _____________________________________________

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x                

GPU cooler    Accelero Xtreme 9800 (Arctic Cooling)

x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2008)

ausumn configs
ausumn budget

atleast this pc will last for 5-6 yrs


----------



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

Ow! great some of the infos' are showing as smileys. Damn. If you are having trouble understanding ask me. I included the graphics tablet because you said you are an animation student.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2008)

Buy a XBox 360 and 10 good titles.You will end up saving a lot of money with  which you can even buy a 1080p HDTV!I'm sure this setup will last more than what you are spending on your PC!


----------



## newneo (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you very much for the configs Kane. It is awsome. So many options. I'd give you 10/10.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Buy a XBox 360 and 10 good titles.You will end up saving a lot of money with  which you can even buy a 1080p HDTV!I'm sure this setup will last more than what you are spending on your PC!



Nope. I am not buying console cos' I like FPS. And I don't think there are FPSes for console.


----------



## amitash (Jun 8, 2008)

Whatever u chose i suggest 2 HD4870x2s at 42k rather tan a single 9800Gx2..or w8 for the 4870x2


----------



## newneo (Jun 8, 2008)

amitash said:


> Whatever u chose i suggest 2 HD4870x2s at 42k rather tan a single 9800Gx2..or w8 for the 4870x2



How can you tell the price of a product that hasn't even been launched ????


----------



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

newneo said:


> How can you tell the price of a product that hasn't even been launched ????



I think he works for AMD


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought the Cooler Master Centurion 590 Cabinet for 4k in Bangalore. I checked on CM Ammo and though it looks jazzy, I found Centurion 590 much better and with well planned layout. The CM Ammo Startup button lids are too flimsy and won't last few months! To top it Centurion 590 comes with a 120mm fan attached to HDD stacker module. The whole CPU is black and has a blue glow with the fan lights and the power LEDs. For review check this link.

*www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Cases/Cooler-Master-Centurion-590.html

In this thread I saw someone mentioned Zebronics cabinets. Please ignore these as they simply wont fit you graphic cards.

I also got the Cooler Master power supply M520 for 6k. Its pretty good. I have a single 8800GTS and this power supply was good enough. In your case, try to go for atleast Real Power M850. 

*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=uk&act=category&tbcate=641

Go for dual SLI with 2 x 9800GTX and fit in a decent liquid cooling unit.

You may look for x48 chipset MoBo. You may look for Abit.

Steelseries keyboard and mouse are good for gaming. Wolfking are specialists but I won't go there!

HDD. Anything below Raptor is no good. 

Look for a minimum 24 inch monitor with 2ms response atleast. 

Let me know when you get the system built. Cheers


----------



## newneo (Jul 12, 2008)

indrajit_pande said:


> I bought the Cooler Master Centurion 590 Cabinet for 4k in Bangalore. I checked on CM Ammo and though it looks jazzy, I found Centurion 590 much better and with well planned layout. The CM Ammo Startup button lids are too flimsy and won't last few months! To top it Centurion 590 comes with a 120mm fan attached to HDD stacker module. The whole CPU is black and has a blue glow with the fan lights and the power LEDs. For review check this link.
> 
> *www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Cases/Cooler-Master-Centurion-590.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. Right now I am buying all the components one by one(which is very tiresome as well as exciting), so as soon as I am done with it i'll let you know.


----------



## layzee (Oct 25, 2008)

Get these :-

Processor : Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300    14000
Motherboard : Asus Rampage Formula   18000
RAM : Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF   10500
Graphics Cards : 2 X Palit HD4850 in CrossFire     20000
Power Supply : Tagan BZ-800     8500
Cabinet : Antec 900    7000
CPU Cooler : OCZ Vendetta 2     2500
Hard Disk : Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II   4500
DVD Writer : Samsung SH-S203    1200
Monitor : Dell E228WFP    15500
Keyboard & Mouse** : Logitech Internet Pro Keyboard and Optical Mouse  650
Sound Card : Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music   6500
Speakers : Altec Lansing FX-5021   7500


** Its not too wise to spend too many bucks on some stupid eye-candy filled keyboard or mouse. The standard keyboard and mouse are good enough. However, a better mouse can be recommended since it will give you a higher dpi.



indrajit_pande said:


> Go for dual SLI with 2 x 9800GTX and fit in a decent liquid cooling unit.
> 
> You may look for x48 chipset MoBo. You may look for Abit.




SLI is NOT SUPPORTED on X48. CrossFire is.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh god,,,,, how much money and money for just a PC that to for gaming,if you buy one today then you will get games tomorrow ,which your PC doesn't supports ,then again upgradation and so on, so think in a good way go for a best PC which suits all your gaming requirements but not too much expensive,,, any how thats your interest


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

^^Check the date on which this thread was started.


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

what did u buy finally?


----------



## newneo (Jan 2, 2009)

Well these are the things I ultimately bought ---------------------------------

Motherboard - Rampage Extreme-------------- 27500
Processor      - Q9550 ------------------------------- 17800
                             Memory         - Corsair 4GB DDR 3 (1333MHz)------ 16300
                             Graphics        - 2 x ATi Radeon 4870 (crossfire)--- 19960 x 2 = 39920
                             HDD              - 2 x 500 GB Seagate Barracuda (RAID0)- 4172 x 2 = 8344
                             PSU               - Tagan 1100W BZ--------------------------- 16536
                             Keyboard       - Logitech G15-------------------------  4920
                             Mouse           - Logitech G5------------------------------ 3400
                             Speaker         - Logitech Z5500----------------------- 20595
                             Display           - Viewsonic VP2250 (22inch)----------- 25800
Thermaltake XASER VI Price ------ 20888
CPU Cooler Thermalright Ultima 90 i---------3828
and Coolermaster Gemini II --------------------------------------- 3500


----------

